# Misc. herps and bugs, by request



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Male Madagascar Hissing Cockroach, _Gromphadorhina portentosa_:









Male Cornsnake, _Elaphe_ (_Pantherophis_? did they ever sort that out?) _guttata_:

































Female Western Hognose, _Heterodon nasicus_:









-PK


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Unsexed Redtail Boa, _Boa constrictor_ ssp.:









































-PK


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

great pics


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: how come u arent holding the hognose

and sweet collection u have


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

very nice!


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Nice snakes!


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Death in # said:


> how come u arent holding the hognose


 The hognose is very bad-tempered, I handle it as little as possible.

Thank you for your compliments.

-PK


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

about time!

nice collection bro!


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

very nice colection


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

One more, I forgot about this old pic:









-PK


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

They sell them cockroaches at my lfs, I actually know how to tell the difference between male and female. The females have a large rough bump coming out of their back, right by the head. Btw, nice herps!


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

wow! great pets boomer!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice collection..that red tail boa is very sweet


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice collection you have going there dude.


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

your boa is a beauty...
ok, in the hognose pic, i see Cedar substrate, the Cedar is toxic to reptiles.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

BoomerSub said:


> One more, I forgot about this old pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 that's a cool lookin little gecko


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Carnivoro said:


> your boa is a beauty...
> ok, in the hognose pic, i see Cedar substrate, the Cedar is toxic to reptiles.


 blah blah blah

i hate people that make comments about people s substrate
i use crushed walnuts shells for my gecko and armidillo's 
and wood chips for my dragons 
is there anything wrong with those
to many people yes
they say to use paper towels
but i say no
all my cages are show pieces and all my herps and boomers are in perfect shape
no matter what we use


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Carnivoro said:


> your boa is a beauty...
> ok, in the hognose pic, i see Cedar substrate, the Cedar is toxic to reptiles.


 That's aspen, not cedar.

-PK


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

aspen have less toxics than cedar.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Great pics of your collection


----------

